# Newbie - Black Friday Options for building around AROOF



## Tusker (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi, I have an interest in writing and making cinematic sounding hybrid music. Black Friday is coming. I am wondering what my next purchase should be for orchestral sounds?

At the moment, I have AROOF and SStS. (and some non-orchestral VIs) What I am missing most are legato strings of a larger size than SStS, which could blend well with AROOF and be melodic. The next thing I would love is textures or expressions to take the weight off my orchestration skills, which are still ahem, developing. I love the delicacy of SStS on occasion, but the warmth and scale of the AROOF sound is more attractive to me, generally. What I should be looking for? My budget for this next expenditure is about $500. Thanks for any advice ...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2021)

Heavyocity SD


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 8, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Hi, I have an interest in writing and making cinematic sounding hybrid music.


Audio Imperia Jaeger



Tusker said:


> What I am missing most are legato strings of a larger size than SStS, which could blend well with AROOF and be melodic


Audio Imperia Jaeger



Tusker said:


> The next thing I would love is textures or expressions to take the weight off my orchestration skills, which are still ahem, developing. I love the delicacy of SStS on occasion, but the warmth and scale of the AROOF sound is more attractive to me, generally. What I should be looking for? My budget for this next expenditure is about $500. Thanks for any advice ...


Audio Imperia Areia 

Both together at a likely 50% off Black Friday price are right about $500. Possibly $400 if they still do the Nucleus/Jaeger/Areia crossgrade pricing (email support for this). 

You’ll get strings, brass, sound design and percussion all suited for epic/hybrid music with the large sections and a studio sound with enough microphone options to blend with AROOF or SStS.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 8, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Hi, I have an interest in writing and making cinematic sounding hybrid music. Black Friday is coming. I am wondering what my next purchase should be for orchestral sounds?
> 
> At the moment, I have AROOF and SStS. (and some non-orchestral VIs) What I am missing most are legato strings of a larger size than SStS, which could blend well with AROOF and be melodic. The next thing I would love is textures or expressions to take the weight off my orchestration skills, which are still ahem, developing. I love the delicacy of SStS on occasion, but the warmth and scale of the AROOF sound is more attractive to me, generally. What I should be looking for? My budget for this next expenditure is about $500. Thanks for any advice ...


So big sounding legato and sounddesign to blend with an orchestra?
AlbionONE covers both of these tasks very well! Those high and low Legato 8ves might be exactly what you are looking for. And the eDNA engine gives you hundreds If synth patches, that blend very well with big orchestral sounds.


----------



## hannu (Nov 9, 2021)

I am in a quite similar situation as you. I mostly compose folk / ethnic / fantasy type of music (similar to e.g. the Vikings or Witcher 3 soundtracks) and have been using AROOF and some of the Film Scoring Selections to cover for my orchestral needs. What I've missed the most is legato strings, so I've checked many different options for that, listening to demos, watching walkthroughs, reading VI Control etc. Yesterday, I finally made my decision and bought Performance Samples Vista, which is still on sale for a few days now. I think it blends very well with AROOF strings and compensates for the lack of high legato strings. There's a free DEMO of the violins available, I recommend you check that.

Other option that many people here seem to like is Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS) that would be a more comprehensive option with all of the basic articulations. It will also be on sale from 22 Nov to 1 Dec.

However, these are not symphonic sized sections, so if you are looking for very large sections and epic sound, other options may be more suited for you.


----------



## Tusker (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you so much folks. I appreciate the pointers and am checking out the great options you have mentioned. At first glance, I think I may have to prioritize between my divergent impulses, which include grand cinematic moments but also intimate ones. Do we think Jaeger can do lush and warm in addition to epic/forceful, which it seems to do brilliantly? What about Areia? I notice that the size of the ensembles is midway between SStS and AROOF, suggesting it could be a kind of glue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 9, 2021)

I would suggest either Hollywood Opus or BBCSO core. 

As far as texture libraries there are many what kind of textures are you looking for?


----------



## Tusker (Nov 9, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I would suggest either Hollywood Opus or BBCSO core.
> 
> As far as texture libraries there are many what kind of textures are you looking for?


Thank you. I'll look into those also. Texture is hard to describe because I don't really know what I am looking for, but as an example ... I found these great two-note trills (whole tone apart and minor third apart) in SStS and when layered with a flute-like arpeggiation from Zebra, I got a sound bed. The result seems more alive than anything I could get from synthesis alone.

It could be that in this outlay, I need to focus on baby steps ...


----------



## Tusker (Nov 9, 2021)

hannu said:


> Other option that many people here seem to like is Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS) that would be a more comprehensive option with all of the basic articulations. It will also be on sale from 22 Nov to 1 Dec.


I'll look into that. I am not looking for epic (hard hitting) sound like trailer music. Just cinematic (as opposed to concert hall music, which might focus on balanced, traditional ensembles). I do enjoy the warmth of the larger string ensembles however. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tusker (Nov 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Both together at a likely 50% off Black Friday price are right about $500. Possibly $400 if they still do the Nucleus/Jaeger/Areia crossgrade pricing (email support for this).
> 
> You’ll get strings, brass, sound design and percussion all suited for epic/hybrid music with the large sections and a studio sound with enough microphone options to blend with AROOF or SStS.


This sounds very attractive and I am looking into them. Thanks!


----------



## Tusker (Nov 9, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> So big sounding legato and sounddesign to blend with an orchestra?
> AlbionONE covers both of these tasks very well! Those high and low Legato 8ves might be exactly what you are looking for.


You've brought Albion One back into my evoked set. I have the three (string, wind, percussion) Spitfire Originals as well which I forgot to mention, which are derived from Albion One. It could be that it still offers what I need. I am also wondering if I (considering my needs) I should consider something like HZ strings or Spitfire Symphonic Strings, which would be close to the top end of my budget ...


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 9, 2021)

Tusker said:


> You've brought Albion One back into my evoked set. I have the three (string, wind, percussion) Spitfire Originals as well which I forgot to mention, which are derived from Albion One. It could be that it still offers what I need. I am also wondering if I (considering my needs) I should consider something like HZ strings or Spitfire Symphonic Strings, which would be close to the top end of my budget ...


Forget Albion One; BBCSO Core (as José suggested) will fill the holes in AR1 very nicely given that you don't want to compose "epic" music and it's easy to blend them.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 9, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Thank you. I'll look into those also. Texture is hard to describe because I don't really know what I am looking for, but as an example ... I found these great two-note trills (whole tone apart and minor third apart) in SStS and when layered with a flute-like arpeggiation from Zebra, I got a sound bed. The result seems more alive than anything I could get from synthesis alone.
> 
> It could be that in this outlay, I need to focus on baby steps ...


Whole and 1/2 tone trills are common to all libraries. major and minor 3rds less common but still available. I'm not sure which library has what in that department. But all major string libraries have trills, and tremelos, ect. Those are fairly standard articulations and really not considered string fx because they are so common.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey, @Tusker, it's good to see you here! (I presume you're the same *Tusker* I've known for years at a keyboard forum.)

I like the suggestions above, and I'd like to emphasize the waiting until Black Friday part. At that point, more expensive libraries may well be within your budget. Strezov Sampling's Afflatus, for example, was on 50% discount last year for Black Friday. That would be just under $500 US. It offers are wide variety of string sounds which you may find appealing. Another advantage of waiting until Black Friday, or even later holiday sales, is that it gives you time to listen to YouTube walkthroughs and demos of the suggestions being made here. Ideally, you'll want to find something that fits your workflow and is pleasing to your ears.

There are a great many orchestral libraries on the market. In order to narrow your focus, you may want to decide whether you want to buy another wet or dry library and whether you want to buy libraries that feature ensembles (i.e. Hi Strings and Low Strings), as does Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations or sections (i.e. Violins I & II, Violas, Celli, Basses), like Spitfire Studio Strings. (You already have wet with AROOF and dry with SStS.)

If you want to do sectional writing with an all-in-one orchestral solution for under $500, it'll be tough to beat Hollywood Orchestra OPUS and BBC Core. If you want to do textural, ensemble writing, then you may also want to consider something like Albion Tundra.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Tusker (Nov 10, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Hey, @Tusker, it's good to see you here! (I presume you're the same *Tusker* I've known for years at a keyboard forum.)


Hi Geoff!! Yes it's me. I don't know if you remember but you very kindly recommended VI-Control to me a few years ago and I finally made it here! It's awesome. 






Geoff Grace said:


> There are a great many orchestral libraries on the market. In order to narrow your focus, you may want to decide whether you want to buy another wet or dry library and whether you want to buy libraries that feature ensembles (i.e. Hi Strings and Low Strings), as does Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations or sections (i.e. Violins I & II, Violas, Celli, Basses), like Spitfire Studio Strings. (You already have wet with AROOF and dry with SStS.)
> 
> If you want to do sectional writing with an all-in-one orchestral solution for under $500, it'll be tough to beat Hollywood Orchestra OPUS and BBC Core. If you want to do textural, ensemble writing, then you may also want to consider something like Albion Tundra.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing me to Afflatus. It seems very advanced. I am enjoying the choir essentials currently and I love how musical Strezov is.

To your larger points, yes I'll wait for the right deal. The conversation here has already helped me figure out my next step to some degree. First Opus or BBCSO (slight preference for the cohesive sound of the latter and a bit overwhelmed by the variety of choices in the former). Then, possibly Tundra, for those textures. For a newbie, it's a question of not biting off more than I can chew. My next step in musical growth will require thinking more in lines and less in homophonic terms, so why not get the sections (and those leaders!!). 

Thanks so much, 

Jerry


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 10, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Hi Geoff!! Yes it's me. I don't know if you remember but you very kindly recommended VI-Control to me a few years ago and I finally made it here! It's awesome.


I'm glad you're enjoying it, *Jerry*!

As I'm the one who recommended this place, I feel like I should also include a heads up about virtual instrument GAS.

Compared to the keyboard GAS we've known for decades, VI GAS can be more addictive. After all, it's relatively easy to decide to get software when the typical price range is $0-$500 for a library or soft synth, while keyboards rarely cost less than $500. Similarly, when you run out of space with VIs, it's much easier to buy a new drive to store them on than it is to buy a new house to store more keyboards in. This can create a habit of shopping and buying, which can add up to a lot of time and money spent. It's not uncommon for people to buy a virtual instrument twice, forgetting that they already have it, while it's almost unheard of for that to happen with keyboards. It's also not uncommon for people here to joke about being addicted to buying VIs. I'm sure for some, it's just a joke; but I often wonder how many are speaking a true word in jest.

Last but not least, unlike the keyboard forum we're used to, this site allows developers to push their products, albeit in designated forums. That hype can help fuel the feeding frenzy.

I'm grateful to hear that you're approaching this purchase with a designated budget and a decision to not bite off more than you can chew. That's a wise precedent to set! I don't think you're likely to succumb to the pitfalls I've described; but as a friend, I felt I should at least share my concern.

Other than that, as I'm sure you've already noticed, this is a great place to discuss virtual instruments—especially orchestral libraries—with many friendly and helpful people. I enjoy participating here on a regular basis (as I continue do on our keyboard forum), and my recommendation still stands.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Hi, I have an interest in writing and making *cinematic sounding hybrid music*.





Tusker said:


> Just cinematic (*as opposed to concert hall music*, which might focus on balanced, traditional ensembles).





José Herring said:


> I would suggest either Hollywood Opus or *BBCSO core*.





SupremeFist said:


> BBCSO Core





Geoff Grace said:


> BBC Core


Lordy, y'all. BBCSO Core is the polar opposite of what he is describing.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ll grant that BBCSO Core isn’t a hybrid library, but that’s not the context in which I mentioned it.

Hybrid is a pretty wide category to pin down with one library. Your Audio Imperia Jaeger suggestion will cover it well for some people. Another way to go would be to combine synths, more traditional orchestras, and saturation/distortion effects. There are many other solutions as well.

For some, hybrid is synonymous with fff epic. For others, it could simply mean a mixture of organic and synthetic sounds at any dynamic level. Perhaps it’s a good idea for *Jerry* to share more about what he has in mind.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Tusker (Nov 10, 2021)

I feel responsible for the confusion here since I used the pre-loaded words "cinematic" and "hybrid." I'm sorry. 

Instead, perhaps I should have said that I'd like to learn to write for combinations of orchestral sounding and electronic sounding instruments? I have electronic sounding instruments. It's the orchestral timbres that I need to build out, because AROOF plus SStS is not quite enough. 

The suggestions made here are really helpful to me. You guys are amazingly knowledgeable. Thank you all very much.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 10, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Instead, perhaps I should have said that I'd like to learn to write for combinations of orchestral sounding and electronic sounding instruments? I have electronic sounding instruments. It's the orchestral timbres that I need to build out, because AROOF plus SStS is not quite enough.


Do you have the 'Legendary Low Strings' expansion for AROOF? Fills in some of the missing legato.

If you like Gorranson and Tenet, etc, check out Palindrome from Soundpaint. They also have a lovely free 1928 piano.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 11, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Forget Albion One; BBCSO Core (as José suggested) will fill the holes in AR1 very nicely given that you don't want to compose "epic" music and it's easy to blend them.





Trash Panda said:


> Lordy, y'all. BBCSO Core is the polar opposite of what he is describing.


Exactly my thoughts xD
Legendary Low Strings and Albion One are your best bet for big orchestra sound-legatos and blending them with electronic music.


Tusker said:


> You've brought Albion One back into my evoked set. I have the three (string, wind, percussion) Spitfire Originals as well which I forgot to mention, which are derived from Albion One. It could be that it still offers what I need. I am also wondering if I (considering my needs) I should consider something like HZ strings or Spitfire Symphonic Strings, which would be close to the top end of my budget ...


The „Originals“ are from the older Albion 1 library… not from the „new“ AlbionONE. Those patches are also included in the „Legacy“- category of AlbionONE.


----------



## Tusker (Nov 11, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Exactly my thoughts xD
> Legendary Low Strings and Albion One are your best bet for big orchestra sound-legatos and blending them with electronic music.


Thank you. Do you mind clarifying this a bit for me? It would help me clear my thoughts. It would seem to me that that three of these Spitfire collections (AROOF, Albion One, BBCSO) are more similar than different. They have quite a bit of room tone (lyndhurst, maida vale and abbey road are different rooms of course) and similar timbral priorities of sweetness and warmth. The main difference appears to be the ensemble versus sections issue, which we discussed previously. (And of course Albion has a range of additional resources.) Currently, my workflow is to go from piano sketch to ensemble (AROOF) to sections (SStS) as needed. The last step is a challenge for me. I have written a bit of SATB in the past and trying to apply it to string arranging. Still a baby.

Any comments you would make would be helpful to me. 


from_theashes said:


> The „Originals“ are from the older Albion 1 library… not from the „new“ AlbionONE. Those patches are also included in the „Legacy“- category of AlbionONE.


Very helpful to know. Thank you.


----------



## Tusker (Nov 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Do you have the 'Legendary Low Strings' expansion for AROOF? Fills in some of the missing legato.
> 
> If you like Gorranson and Tenet, etc, check out Palindrome from Soundpaint. They also have a lovely free 1928 piano.


That's an excellent suggestion. I'l pick up LLS, because it's such a cohesive sound.

I love Gorranson's rhythmic invention but for sound design I am swayed more by "arrival" and "the social network" and even the subtleties of "the martian."


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 11, 2021)

Really surprised 8Dio wasn't mentioned. This is kind of their turf.


----------



## handz (Nov 11, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Forget Albion One; BBCSO Core (as José suggested) will fill the holes in AR1 very nicely given that you don't want to compose "epic" music and it's easy to blend them.


Definitely forget Albion. And I believe that Opus is still way better than BBCSO core (and probably even pro) for an absolutely great price.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 11, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Thank you. Do you mind clarifying this a bit for me? It would help me clear my thoughts. It would seem to me that that three of these Spitfire collections (AROOF, Albion One, BBCSO) are more similar than different. They have quite a bit of room tone (lyndhurst, maida vale and abbey road are different rooms of course) and similar timbral priorities of sweetness and warmth.


Its not only about the rooms (and yes they are all big and reverberant)… it’s about how the sampled instruments are sounding.
BBCSO has a very classic sound, while AlbionONE sounds more beefy like Hans Zimmer.
But its difficult to describe sound… so maybe check out the huge number of demos on Spitfires website, including Christians comparison:


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 11, 2021)

Another great comparison video for string libraries is that one:


And I agree with Nico: Pairing Spitfire Studio Strings with AlbionONE is a great combination ^^
Hollywood Orchestra Opus is indeed another great suggestion.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2021)

Tusker said:


> I love Gorranson's rhythmic invention but for sound design I am swayed more by "arrival" and "the social network" and even the subtleties of "the martian."


I like your taste!


----------



## Tusker (Nov 12, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> And I agree with Nico: Pairing Spitfire Studio Strings with AlbionONE is a great combination ^^
> Hollywood Orchestra Opus is indeed another great suggestion.


The videos you shared are SO very helpful. I am beginning to appreciate Opus for it's breath, but also how the "big" sounds (noble horns, etc) are effective and yet warm in a typical mix. Speaking of warm and big, while Jaeger and Albion One have been suggested for a big sound, Metropolis Ark 1 (from another reputable company) is absent. Is this because of problems with Sine player?

I am wondering if I should increase the budget and look for a beefier library and a more precise library. Or go with my instinct for precision (BBCSO Pro) and add large horns/brass as needed. Given my slow learning curve I may not have any skill at using such tools for a year. LOL.


----------



## pauldirks (Nov 12, 2021)

This has been an extremely useful thread for this Newbie too. Thank you everyone for your thoughts and opinions. I thought about doing a new thread, but instead decided to piggy-back off this one as my situation is quite similar (except I'm probably even *more* of a newbie). I too am doing hybrid stuff, and especially am working on a fantasy-adventure project writin--15 short pieces for each chapter in a novella. I've got ethnic instruments covered, and I'm an electronics guy (although that won't figure much into the current project). Had some libraries in the past on my E-MU E4, but am currently using and enjoying BBC Discover. 

I want to fill out my string choices and articulations a bit. If I can get a full orchestra, all the better, but not necessary. I think that BBCSO is probably the way I would be leaning on a Black Friday sale (I love the way it sits together). But I'm concerned it will eat up my current composing laptop for lunch. Discover is super light on CPU-- how much heavier is BBCSO?

My other option would be just to pick up some individual string elements and have been looking at Ark2 string ensembles (do they tend to run sales on indiv. instruments?) Ark1 sound great, but too epic and too classic for me. Looking for not too epic, not too wet, not too modern. My budget is around 200-300. Other options, especially being cognizant of my older computer is to go with EastWest's Symphonic Orchestra Gold, or NI Symphonic Strings, which I can get for around 200. Not sure I like the latter's sound though. 

Thoughts? Thanks everyone--so glad I discovered this forum a month ago.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2021)

pauldirks said:


> This has been an extremely useful thread for this Newbie too. Thank you everyone for your thoughts and opinions. I thought about doing a new thread, but instead decided to piggy-back off this one as my situation is quite similar (except I'm probably even *more* of a newbie). I too am doing hybrid stuff, and especially am working on a fantasy-adventure project writin--15 short pieces for each chapter in a novella. I've got ethnic instruments covered, and I'm an electronics guy (although that won't figure much into the current project). Had some libraries in the past on my E-MU E4, but am currently using and enjoying BBC Discover.
> 
> I want to fill out my string choices and articulations a bit. If I can get a full orchestra, all the better, but not necessary. I think that BBCSO is probably the way I would be leaning on a Black Friday sale (I love the way it sits together). But I'm concerned it will eat up my current composing laptop for lunch. Discover is super light on CPU-- how much heavier is BBCSO?
> 
> ...


What are your laptop specs? Mac or Windows?


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 12, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Metropolis Ark 1 (from another reputable company) is absent. Is this because of problems with Sine player?


The members of our order try to keep a low profile to maintain our edge on the competition.

You didn't hear it from me... Shhhh


----------



## pauldirks (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> What are your laptop specs? Mac or Windows?


Thanks! Lenovo Thinkpad T430 i5 2.6Ghz, 8Gb RAM. I have to do some track bouncing at times when I layer up effects for sound design, but BBC Discover isn't a problem.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2021)

pauldirks said:


> Thanks! Lenovo Thinkpad T430 i5 2.6Ghz, 8Gb RAM. I have to do some track bouncing at times when I layer up effects for sound design, but BBC Discover isn't a problem.


My Surface Book 2 has an i7 and 16 gigs of RAM and BBCSO Core requires bouncing to audio once you exceed about 8-12 tracks most of the time. If I don't, it starts dropping audio in bizarre ways (sustain and release samples or notes just won't play).

Audio Imperia Nucleus is probably going to be easier on your system from a resources perspective, is good for hybrid/cinematic/adventure and it's on sale right now.


----------



## pauldirks (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> My Surface Book 2 has an i7 and 16 gigs of RAM and BBCSO Core requires bouncing to audio once you exceed about 8-12 tracks most of the time. If I don't, it starts dropping audio in bizarre ways (sustain and release samples or notes just won't play).
> 
> Audio Imperia Nucleus is probably going to be easier on your system from a resources perspective, is good for hybrid/cinematic/adventure and it's on sale right now.


That's helpful Trash Panda--thanks so much. This tells me that even on a great BF sale, I should avoid BBCSO Core, it will be simply too much for my machine. I will take another look at Nucleus! Or I may go with some individual Ark2 string ensembles.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 12, 2021)

I regularly go over 32gb of RAM use with BBC Core and a few extras all loaded up and playing.


----------



## pauldirks (Nov 12, 2021)

Seymour Caiman said:


> I regularly go over 32gb of RAM use with BBC Core and a few extras all loaded up and playing.


Yeah wow. Although I think my needs and number of instruments being used at a given time may be less than most, this gives me a good idea that Core really isn't an option for me unless I upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 12, 2021)

Tusker said:


> Metropolis Ark 1 (from another reputable company) is absent. Is this because of problems with Sine player?


Metropolis Ark 1 is a very good product. If you want an epic, ensemble library, it should be on your short list. Currently priced at 549 € (roughly $630), it's a bit higher than your current budget. The dynamic range goes from medium loud to very loud, which both focuses and limits what you can do with it. Albion One covers a wider dynamic range but doesn't do intense as well, IMHO.

Most of the bugs with the Sine player have been solved; but Metropolis Ark 1 is still available for Kontakt, if that's what you prefer.

By the way, if you prefer louder libraries over quieter ones, then you should ignore my Albion Tundra recommendation I made the other day. Spitfire markets Tundra as being "at the edge of silence."



Tusker said:


> I am wondering if I should increase the budget and look for a beefier library and a more precise library. Or go with my instinct for precision (BBCSO Pro) and add large horns/brass as needed. Given my slow learning curve I may not have any skill at using such tools for a year. LOL.


I believe in trusting your instincts. I'll add that Orchestral Tools has à la carte pricing for its Sine libraries, so you could buy a few choice sounds later from Metropolis Ark 1's palette to compensate for any weak links you find in your workhorse library.

Last but not least, if you decide to buy anything from Spitfire, your best bargain is likely to come during their annual Christmas sale in December. All but the newest products should be 40% off at that time. You can also save $49 on BBCSO Core or Pro by first getting the Discover version, which can be had for free by answering https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bbc-so-discover/application/ (Spitfire's questionnaire).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Tusker (Nov 15, 2021)

Geoff, that is so helpful! 

I've decided to go with BBCSO PRO and to wait till Christmas if need be in order to secure the appropriate sale. If other sales arise which will also add to my toolkit, I might act tactically, but BBCSO will be the preferred workhorse for this amateur. No library is perfect and I love the sound of BBC, so I will learn to deal with any idiosyncrasies.



Geoff Grace said:


> By the way, if you prefer louder libraries over quieter ones, then you should ignore my Albion Tundra recommendation I made the other day. Spitfire markets Tundra as being "at the edge of silence."


I am not trying to build epic at all. I am sorry if my question was misleading. It was just a curiosity. Classical levels of assertiveness are ok for me. In fact I am drawn more to scandi/noire sounds and Tundra, Neo, Time Macro and similar tools are attractive to me. Probably best to get to know one library first as you mentioned. If I get enough writing done, there will be next year's BF sale!



Geoff Grace said:


> Last but not least, if you decide to buy anything from Spitfire, your best bargain is likely to come during their annual Christmas sale in December. All but the newest products should be 40% off at that time. You can also save $49 on BBCSO Core or Pro by first getting the Discover version, which can be had for free by answering https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bbc-so-discover/application/ (Spitfire's questionnaire).


Thank you for the great tip. In addition to Discover, I picked up a Samsung 2TB SSD and 7th Heaven (standard) in preparation for the new library. This thread has been so educational to me. Thank you so very much.

Jerry (Tusker)


----------



## Tusker (Nov 25, 2021)

So as an update, Spitfire's Black Friday's deals met my needs so it turns out I won't need to wait till Christmas. I ended up choosing BBCSO Pro as the primary library. Additionally I picked up Eric Whitacre for texture, with Aperture as a nice little sound-design bonus. Thanks everyone for getting me started on this exciting journey. Couldn't have made these choices without your help.


----------

